# tmi... was this the baby?



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I have had nothing more then a little spotting until this morning.

I had a huge mass of like rubbery clotty stuff (sorry tmi) but in the middle was a perfect white circle... looked just like a pearl. perfectly round and white.

I kept it. not sure what to do with it, its in the freezer in a container.

was this the baby?


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

hi, i dont know if that was your baby, but i couldnt read and not post...
wish you peace
delfina


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

It sounds like it could have been. You can look up embryology pics on the internet to compare it to, or doctors like to send that sort of thing away for testing and you won't get it back.


----------



## BiscuitBaby (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.









I don't know what to look for, but I have had many friends who have said the same thing. They are not sure if it is the baby.

One friend took what she thought was the baby to the doctor and he dismissed her saying it was just a clot.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

s mama. That sounds like it could be the baby.

Take care


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm not sure mama, but I just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

That is what one of my miscarriages looked like. *hugs* I'm sorry


----------

